# Stupid B-Pillar Trim!



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Okay, I've groaned about issues with my B-pillar trim before, but now I think it's messing up my seatbelts, so it's gone beyond annoying to bloody inconvenient.

Recap: Some time back, the dealership had to remove all interior trim from the B-pillars back to replace my rear parcel shelf. They put it all back, but the seatbelts haven't ever been the same. Neither height adjuster will budge up or down, and the driver's belt feels like it grinds as you pull it out.

But now the passenger-side belt won't retract! Grrr. I had a passenger get out of the car last night, and the belt didn't retract. I pulled it all the way out, at which point it gave this half-hearted effort to retract. I ended up having to feed the dumb belt back into the slot v-e-r-y slowly, and it finally went back in.

Rather than taking the car back to the dealership again (they've removed this trim twice now for various things), I think I'm gonna pop those little plastic rivets and see what's going on in there. Anyone have any experience fiddling with this B-pillar trim?


----------



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

GM Kid said:


> Okay, I've groaned about issues with my B-pillar trim before, but now I think it's messing up my seatbelts, so it's gone beyond annoying to bloody inconvenient.
> 
> Recap: Some time back, the dealership had to remove all interior trim from the B-pillars back to replace my rear parcel shelf. They put it all back, but the seatbelts haven't ever been the same. Neither height adjuster will budge up or down, and the driver's belt feels like it grinds as you pull it out.
> 
> ...


As a GM Employee-
Manufacturing Engineer in the Paint Department at the General Motors Arlington, Texas Truck Plant. 
*Lead Plant and Home of the* Cadillac Escalade, Escalade ESV, Tahoe, Yukon, Yukon XL and Suburban.

I beg you to and anyone else with warrentied items to 

1) Contact Pontiac Customer Service & 
2) *MAKE* the dealer (even if it's another dealer) get your car RIGHT! 

We in the manufacturing facilities are busting our butts to build quality vehicles... the dealers HAVE TOO get in line and properly service the cars and trucks that the manufacturing communities are pouring our heart and souls into building. With between 800-1000 vehicles built a day a few things slip out, but GM *is* making better cars and trucks and we close the gap everyday. Everyone must do their part to "steer this big ship clear of the iceberg", dealers included.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Paint Guy--

Yeah, the dealer's gonna hear about it. But seriously--it's Easter weekend, and I'm sick of spending my time there.

Sigh.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

My curiosity got the better of me and I tried removing the B-pillar trim day before yesterday. I popped off the little black cap near the top, backed out the screw underneath and then . . . nothing. For the life of me, I couldn't figure out how to get that piece of trim off. It seemed to be connected somehow to the piece aft of it, but I ran out of courage before I sorted out the puzzle.

I guess I'll just report my troubles to the dealer and let them worry about it. Both seatbelts do seem to have issues retracting, and some bozo cracked the plastic surrounding the screwhole on the driver's side trim. It can be the dealer's headache.


----------



## Ls2sixspeed (Nov 27, 2005)

i almost hate to ask but - What Dealer ? (Coury or Henry Brown) I suggest taking it to a different dealer because when you keep going back to the same one with the same problem it usually goes back to the same technician who couldnt fix it right the first time.:willy:


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Ls2sixspeed said:


> i almost hate to ask but - What Dealer ? (Coury or Henry Brown)


Henry Brown. I've actually liked them for the most part. My service writer knows I'm nuts about my car, and instructs everyone to be careful. He even knows my wife's tounge-in-cheek mantra: "Please fix my husband's car, but don't touch it." Don't know whether I want to change horses midstream or not.


----------

